# Let the QB battle begin



## greene_dawg (Aug 4, 2015)

They hit the field today


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2015)

Hope they get it settled soon.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 5, 2015)

My money's  on Lambert


----------



## nickel back (Aug 5, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> My money's  on Lambert



Lambert, has a lot of catch up to do...

myself I like Faton, the young man has heart, he is also some what of a duel threat if need to be....


----------



## elfiii (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm thinking Ramsey will be the starter.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Aug 5, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> My money's  on Lambert





nickel back said:


> I like Faton, the young man has heart, he is also some what of a duel threat if need to be....





elfiii said:


> I'm thinking Ramsey will be the starter.



This ought to be interesting!  

I just hope one of them steps up to the plate and begins to separate himself from the others so the team has more time to tailor the offense.

Oh, and GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 5, 2015)

As expected, Lambert looked pretty bad yesterday according to reports.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 7, 2015)

Been reading that Ramsey has been getting the most reps with the #1's in the closed portion of practice and that Lambert is struggling with his velocity on intermediate and long throws.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2015)

You could have brought us a little better news than that Hawk.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 10, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Been reading that Ramsey has been getting the most reps with the #1's in the closed portion of practice and that Lambert is struggling with his velocity on intermediate and long throws.



As long as Ramsey doesn't throw a bunch of picks when things get real..........


----------



## HighCotton (Aug 10, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> As expected, Lambert looked pretty bad yesterday according to reports.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 10, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> As expected, Lambert looked pretty bad yesterday according to reports.



I expected that Lambert would have to knock the dust off but I've heard he's been stepping his game up as of late.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 12, 2015)

erniesp said:


> Wonder how true?



Holder for field goals?


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 12, 2015)

here was the word I got today ( a friend has a kid on the team, so this is from a friend of a friend so to speak)

Ramsey was really torching it; especially the long ball.  Decision making was fair but not great at times.
Lambert looked incredible.  Great long and short ball. Picked up the play book really well.  Said he looked like he had been at UGA for three years instead of three months. 
Bauta was running the offense like a machine.  Amazing running abilities, and the accuracy was the best of the three.  High football IQ, but just not the long ball. Looked the best of the three, but no 60-65 yard bombs.
I guess that and $5.49 will get a six pack of Bud Light.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 12, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> here was the word I got today ( a friend has a kid on the team, so this is from a friend of a friend so to speak)
> 
> Ramsey was really torching it; especially the long ball.  Decision making was fair but not great at times.
> Lambert looked incredible.  Great long and short ball. Picked up the play book really well.  Said he looked like he had been at UGA for three years instead of three months.
> ...



So we get a Hutson Mason who can run a little bit? Not much of a consolation if you ask me.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 12, 2015)

Like I said elfii.... It's worth a couple of beers.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 12, 2015)

But Mason won a few games, and if he would have had some speed ... Who knows.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 13, 2015)

you do not need a a 60 yard passing game to win.

how many yards do you need to get a first down to keep the ball moving


Bauta was running the offense like a machine. Amazing running abilities, and the accuracy was the best of the three. High football IQ......I will take that all day long.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 13, 2015)

elfiii said:


> So we get a Hutson Mason who can run a little bit? Not much of a consolation if you ask me.



A qb that can run opens up the 10-20 yard passes all day long. The defense plays run, he throws....they defend the receivers....he picks up 25 on a scramble. With good RBs and a good receiving core, this combination could be really good.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 13, 2015)

What would Vince do, in this situation? I recall a time when he had his running qb in on first and second downs, then brought his passing qb in on third down...you know, keep the opposing defense off balance.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 13, 2015)

We do better when we can stretch the field, because of the speed of SEC defenses.  From what I've heard and it might not be worth a beer, it looks like Ramsey with Lambert pushing him if he doesn't make the right decision.  Faton is a baller.  I wish they could find a way to get him into the game.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 13, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> What would Vince do, in this situation? I recall a time when he had his running qb in on first and second downs, then brought his passing qb in on third down...you know, keep the opposing defense off balance.



Why would care what old 3 yards and a cloud of dust would do?  Vince stunk up the place with his choice of QB's.  He put a 3rd string QB on the field, because he could run and left a stud horse sitting on the bench until it was 3rd and forever.  Vince could not win in today's game.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 13, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Why would care what old 3 yards and a cloud of dust would do?  Vince stunk up the place with his choice of QB's.  He put a 3rd string QB on the field, because he could run and left a stud horse sitting on the bench until it was 3rd and forever.  Vince could not win in today's game.



I couldn't agree with you more.
I can still picture him standing on the sideline, with his nose all wrinkled up, because that play stunk too.


----------



## HighCotton (Aug 13, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> We do better when we can stretch the field, because of the speed of SEC defenses.  _From what I've heard and it might not be worth a beer, it looks like Ramsey with Lambert pushing him if he doesn't make the right decision_.  Faton is a baller.  I wish they could find a way to get him into the game.



What sense does this make?  If Faton is the best passer and combo of passing and running, he needs to be the one.  You don't need a 60 yard passing game to win-- just down field far enough to keep the D off balance a little.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 13, 2015)

all this and I even mentioned my information was probably worth squat.  I reckon we will see.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 19, 2015)

just a little info....

Faton Bauta to start. Today was no exception, as he continued to look like the best quarterback on the field. Particularly, on a rollout play, Bauta had two options downfield running right with him, and he threw to the deep option (20 yards or so) downfield on the run. He hit his receiver, freshman Shaquery Wilson, right in his extended hands with maybe a toe left in-bounds - a spot where only his receiver could have caught the ball. It was perhaps the most impressive throw I've seen from any quarterback this camp. 
Speaking of me saying Bauta has looked the best, I am not the only one. While watching drills today, I was talking with two other very well known beat writers about the topic, and they both agree with me that in terms of hustle, work and doing the small things to keep a team from getting in trouble, Bauta has so far been the guy. So I am not crazy.... I don't think.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 19, 2015)

nickel back said:


> just a little info....
> 
> Faton Bauta to start. Today was no exception, as he continued to look like the best quarterback on the field. Particularly, on a rollout play, Bauta had two options downfield running right with him, and he threw to the deep option (20 yards or so) downfield on the run. He hit his receiver, freshman Shaquery Wilson, right in his extended hands with maybe a toe left in-bounds - a spot where only his receiver could have caught the ball. It was perhaps the most impressive throw I've seen from any quarterback this camp.
> Speaking of me saying Bauta has looked the best, I am not the only one. While watching drills today, I was talking with two other very well known beat writers about the topic, and they both agree with me that in terms of hustle, work and doing the small things to keep a team from getting in trouble, Bauta has so far been the guy. So I am not crazy.... I don't think.


i dont know snything about dog qbacks, but you dont seem to be a crazy person.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 19, 2015)

HighCotton said:


> What sense does this make?  If Faton is the best passer and combo of passing and running, he needs to be the one.  You don't need a 60 yard passing game to win-- just down field far enough to keep the D off balance a little.



When you're on your own 40 with 15 seconds left in the game and you need 6 to win the long ball thrown with accuracy and touch comes in right handy. Some would say it's essential.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 19, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i dont know snything about dog qbacks, but you dont seem to be a crazy person.



I'm a gangsta DAWG, I take care of the little thugs....


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 19, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I'm a gangsta DAWG, I take care of the little thugs....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2015)

elfiii said:


> When you're on your own 40 with 15 seconds left in the game and you need 6 to win the long ball thrown with accuracy and touch comes in right handy. Some would say it's essential.



Let Chubb throw it.


Or you can always run a draw.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 19, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Let Chubb throw it.
> 
> 
> Or you can always run a draw.



until he meets bama front seven.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 19, 2015)

daily fsux.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> daily fsux.



Typing around the sensor????


----------



## elfiii (Aug 19, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Let Chubb throw it.
> 
> 
> Or you can always run a draw.



Pooch kick is the proven way to go.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Pooch kick is the proven way to go.


----------



## riprap (Aug 19, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Pooch kick is the proven way to go.



Just look at browns avatar and read your post. "Don't matter what I do I'll be here".


----------



## elfiii (Aug 20, 2015)

riprap said:


> Just look at browns avatar and read your post. "Don't matter what I do I'll be here".



Can't argue with that. I just hope Bauta is what he is cracked up to be. Seeing is believing. Until then.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> until he meets bama front seven.



Pffffttttt... Bama couldn't stop that wannabe running back from OSU.. What makes you think you stop the HULK!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pffffttttt... Bama couldn't stop that wannabe running back from OSU.. What makes you think you stop the HULK!



cause its uga.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> cause its uga.



Ouch.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> cause its uga.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2015)

nickel back said:


>


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ouch.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2015)

6


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 21, 2015)

Yet another thread, that was actually about sports, derailed. No wonder traffic on this board continues to trend downward.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 21, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Yet another thread, that was actually about sports, derailed. No wonder traffic on this board continues to trend downward.




That 6 sure knows how to derail a thread.


----------



## Lurker (Aug 21, 2015)

elfiii said:


> When you're on your own 40 with 15 seconds left in the game and you need 6 to win the long ball thrown with accuracy and touch comes in right handy. Some would say it's essential.



Or you could depend on the db's tip the ball around until your wr runs under it and takes it to the house.  I have seen that happen, too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 21, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> As expected, Lambert looked pretty bad yesterday according to reports.



im going with Bauta


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm hearing more on Bauta and Lambert, than Ramsey.....it seems anyway.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 31, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> My money's  on Lambert



Boom!!!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 1, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> My money's  on Lambert



You should buy a lottery ticket. Hope he does well, obviously he fought hard and won the job straight up.


----------

